# Kanji Identification



## pd7077 (Dec 29, 2017)

Can anyone help me out with this kanji? There are no other markings except this kanji on the tang.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiraki-Sans shop forged it


----------



## pd7077 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Dec 30, 2017)

No prob


----------

